# specific accoustic treatment for my room



## vinaykr (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello Guys and Gals,

This is my first post but desperately need your help :scratch:

First let me post the photo of my room:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzKmv6zSlCKweGlQMlJtUFpZMjQ/edit?usp=sharing"]https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzKmv6zSlCKweGlQMlJtUFpZMjQ/edit?usp=sharing


Room dimension : 11 x 19

speaker proson event 10 :clap:
Receiver : denon 3313
flooring tiles

==================================================================

There is bit screaming sound of the mid range addle: and too much boomy sound :hsd:. What all things needs to be done for accoustiocally treating this room? :foottap:

Looking forward for your help :help:

Vinay KR
India


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack!

I think it is difficult to tell anything with those pics being so small. Can you get some larger pics? You can also use our Image Gallery if you like.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That link is not working at all for me. So it worked on your PC?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I used the following and see a very tiny pic:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzKmv6zSlCKweGlQMlJtUFpZMjQ/edit?usp=sharing

Here it is...










Just can't really tell a lot about it.


----------

